# Anyone looking for a silver standard?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Be still my heart! Silver is one of my favorites --- Catherine, posting this was just cruel!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Silver standard...be still my heart...my dream dog...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now nifty and LoriG, this will be just the first of the litters for Jolie if all goes as planned.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sigh.............................


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

And, just as I had quieted the MPS, look who we meet at the park yesterday! Dulcie looked up at me as if to say "Can I bring these girls home to play, Mama?"

Two beautiful silvers (Never saw them before) - one 11 years old and one 6 years old. 

Oh myyyyyy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well that is a good/bad sign for sure to meet those two pretty girls!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm thinking when Dulcie is about 5 or 6, I will think seriously about another puppy. I am torn between parti (back and white or blue and white or silver and white) and all silver. Right now, silver is edging into the top spot!  I can't wait to see how your breeder's litter turns out!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty I am very happy that Javelin didn't arrive until Lily and Peeves were seven. Six would have worked too but this is just fine.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh my heart just about pounded out of my chest. 

I'm dying to own a silver standard. That little silver girl that I came so close to having will be a year old in 11 days and I am still not over it! 

Connecticut is so far away. But I'm going to keep my eyes on Madela anyway!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Kmart, I know of two other litters on the other side of the country with silver standards due any day now:

Lakeview in CA 
Lacy Lane in UT


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Kmart, I know of two other litters on the other side of the country with silver standards due any day now:
> 
> Lakeview in CA
> Lacy Lane in UT


Oh, be still my heart!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Go for it, Kmart!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom, are the Lacy Lane pups relatives to Maizie? If so then kmart surely couldn't go wrong.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, they are full siblings to Maizie. Our sidewinder is getting first pick boy in the litter!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my! These are going to be some special pups! I hope Kmart sees this as she may want to consider looking at this breeder!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm really excited for my Maizie sib! The previous litter (the one with M in it) had 7 silvers, a blue and a black. The parents are both UKC and AKC GCh, sire is silver, dam is white. The litter in California (Lakeview) is really going to be nice, too. Both parents GCh, the sire is a Mikimoto SON! Sire is white, dam is silver. I looked hard at this litter, should be spectacular. But Maizie sold me on the Lacy Lane litter.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sidewinder said:


> I'm really excited for my Maizie sib! The previous litter (the one with M in it) had 7 silvers, a blue and a black. The parents are both UKC and AKC GCh, sire is silver, dam is white. The litter in California (Lakeview) is really going to be nice, too. Both parents GCh, the sire is a *Mikimoto SON*! Sire is white, dam is silver. I looked hard at this litter, should be spectacular. But Maizie sold me on the Lacy Lane litter.


Then we will be relatives since Javelin has Mikimoto in him too!


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

Lacy Lane is definitely high on my list! 

If only I had the money, space, and time for another puppy! Anguish!


----------

